# What drives/motivates you in your shop?



## Jerry B (Jul 9, 2015)

for me it's 2 things ......
1 - I love putzing around with wood, making something truly unique, & I gotta breathe in some sawdust else I start going thru withdrawals
2 - it's my Shop Boss, Hercules ....... if we don't go into shop at least once a day for a couple hours, he is just not a happy camper, and he definitely makes it known. (way worse than a nagging ol' lady)
Never met a mutt that liked power tools or the loud noises that go with them . But my buddy Herc will find the biggest pile of shavings/sawdust and that's where he plops his fat @$$ and rolls around.
That's because he knows before coming back into the house, he'll either get blown off with the air hose, or he'll get vacuumed off with the dust collector .

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry I love your dog. Hes pretty awesome and sounds really funny! What motivates my to go out to my shop is getting away from everything else and just concentrating on seeing a beautiful piece of wood come to life. I love seein that figure pop when the first coat of CA hits it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2015)

Jerry, I'd also have a hard time saying no to that shop boss!

What drives/motivates me in the shop is a few things:
1. Stress relief. Shop time is stress relief time. Put on my music and go to work.
2. The love of wood. I love the look and feel of wood and just the wonderful variety of species.
3. The desire/need to create, build, and work with my hands. I pretty much grew up in my dad's garage. I have 4 younger sisters, no brothers, so I was always looking for excuses to get out of the house. Dad worked many hours a week, but if he was in the garage and I didn't have homework or chores to do, I was in the garage with him. The 8 years of college and grad school, with no access to a shop, were torture - and once I finished school, moved, and got settled into a house, I started to gradually get serious about woodworking - especially in the last few years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Figured wood, cracking open a piece to see the colors and figure, or turning away layers and discovering something that wasn't visible on the surface .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2015)

builder for my whole life- retired so now I go to shop to build

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lonewolf (Jul 9, 2015)

The illusion of making money. Really Im able to fool myself into beleiving I'm making a living following my passion.I still get a thrill from wiping some thinner on a half done peice just to see the figure pop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

